# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  επισκευή μοτέρ αποροφοτήρα

## picdev

Σε έναν απορροφητήρα το μοτέρ έκανε θόρυβο και έβγαζε καπνούς, είδα οτι το μοτέρ έχει 5 καλώδια,
1 γείωση, 1 ουδέτερο (λογικα) και 3 καλώδια για 3 ταχύτητες(λογικά).
βρήκα και τα ανταλλακτικά του , θα ήθελα να μάθω τι μοτέρ είναι αυτό? για να δω πως λειτουργεί και πως επισκευάζεται, δηλαδή έχει καρβουνάκια? αξίζει να το πάω για τύλιγμα?. Επίσης το συγγρατεί κάτι σαν παξιμάδι και νομίζω ότι βγαίνει με εξωλκέα ?

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...22&cpi=&s=&l=1

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...24&cpi=&s=&l=1


ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν έχει καρβουνάκια , είναι επαγωγικό μοτέρ, και για 20 Ε δεν αξίζει για περιέλιξη.
Και για τα καλώδια ναι είναι όπως τα λες , με 3 ταχύτητες.
Δεν χρειάζεται εξολκέα για να βγει , έχει 2 βίδες για την στήριξη του , και 2 βίδες που κρατάνε και τα 2 κουζινέτα , ξεμπλοκάροντας αυτές τις βίδες βγάζεις τον άξονα του μοτέρ και σου μένει η βάση με τα πηνία , η βάση αυτή με τα πηνία αποσπάται (αν θέλεις) σε δυο κομμάτια έτσι ώστε να σου μείνουν μόνο το κομμάτι με τα πηνία για να τα κάνεις νέα περιέλιξη

----------

leosedf (31-10-12)

----------


## picdev

ευχαριστώ παιδιά, τελικά το παξιμάδι που είχε στη φτερωτή δεν ήταν πρεσαριστό αλλά ξεβίδωνε , θα πάρω μοτέρ μονο με 20ε

----------


## picdev

βρήκα μοτέρ τελικά με 20ε, το άλλαξα και παρατήρησα οτι έχουν αντίθετη φορά, αυτό είναι σωστό? ή πρέπει να γυρνάνε με την ίδια φορά?

----------


## lepouras

στους απορροφητήρες με 2 μοτερ το ένα γυρνά αντίθετα από το άλλο.
έπρεπε να πας με το μοτέρ στα χέρια και να σου δώσει ίδιο(έχουν επανο κάποια αρχικά που δηλώνει την φορά περιστροφής)
αλλιώς πρέπει να το τουμπάρεις μόνος σου με την διαδικασία που είπανε παραπάνω.

----------


## picdev

ναι το ένα γυρνάει αντίθετα ευτυχώς είναι σωστό,
 επί την ευκαιρία από εδώ έχω πάρει αρκετά ανταλλακτικά και έχει καλές τιμές, είναι στο μεταξουργείο 
http://www.ecomarketparts.gr/

----------


## picdev

τελικά το μοτέρ που μου έδωσαν ήταν λιγότερα watt , δεν δουλεύουν οι ταχύτητες και άρχισε να μην λειτουργεί και το δεύτερο μοτέρ, μυρίζει και δεν λειτουργεί τόσο καλά.
Τις ταχύτητες τις έχω συνδέσει σωστά είχα τραβήξει και φωτογραφία , καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## briko

το να έπαιρνες νέο  απορροφητήρα το εψαξες ?
60-70 € εχει με 2 μοτέρ.

----------

